# Хорошая кусковая планка лучше цельной?



## qwark (26 Мар 2015)

Или по крайней мере, не хуже. Довелось попробывать несколько итальянских инструментов, в том числе не новых.Был крайне удивлен качеством звука и ответом,хотя на них стоит кусковая планка. Они звучат лучше инструментов с цельной планкой! Но в России так делать кусковую планку еще не умеют, поэтому считается что цельная лучше.Кто что думает? Плюс кусковой планки в ее меньшем весе.В чем же тогда преимущество цельной?Ее делают, потму что не умеют грамотно делать кусковую?


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2015)

*qwark*, 
Не знаю насколько мое предположение верно, но наверное все различие заключается в обертонах или паразитных резонансах. Кусковой аккорд передает энергию между кусками через резонатор и мастику, а цельная планка через металл, что должно быть намного эффективнее. За счет этого обертона, которые и делают во многом окраску звука, проявляются намного мощнее.

В то же время, ответ вообще никак не связан с типом голосовой планки. Это есть функция качества обработки (подгонки) окна, самого язычка и правильности его установки. Чем лучше подогнан язычек к проему, тем меньше расход воздуха и тем проще заводится язычек, при правильной высоте установки.

По поводу "лучше/хуже" звучат. Все это чисто субъективно. Да и определяется сам звук далеко не планкой, а в гораздо большей степени геометрией и материалом корпуса и резонаторов.


----------



## qwark (26 Мар 2015)

По крайней мере,убедился на собственном опыте, что грамотно сделанный кусок звучит не хуже цельной планки.Что немало удивило!Мы то привыкли считать цельную планку лучше.Но наверное это справедливо только по отношению к отечественным инструментам.


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2015)

qwark (26.03.2015, 11:07) писал:


> По крайней мере,убедился на собственном опыте, что грамотно сделанный кусок звучит не хуже цельной планки.


Кто б сомневался 

Правда это не от "национальности " инструмента зависит, а от геометрии рук, изготовивших его


----------



## qwark (26 Мар 2015)

vev (26.03.2015, 11:40) писал:


> Правда это не от "национальности " инструмента зависит


 Хорошие отечественные кусковые инструменты наверняка существуют. Правда ни разу не встречал, но все же


----------



## acco (27 Мар 2015)

qwark (26.03.2015, 10:07) писал:


> Они звучат лучше инструментов с цельной планкой!


Вы наверное сравниваете средний Юпитер и лучшие инструменты итальянцев. 
Возьмите Юпитер с аккордом Арапова и тот же итальянец, думаю, мненое тогда сменится 
Что лучше, а что хуже не знаю. Но тот факт, что все итальянцы ставят в проф. модели, в левую, цельную планку, дает понять, что даже итальянцы признают, что цельные голоса в чем-то лучше. Скорее всего дело в мощности. 
В Вильнюсе вчера начался конкурс международный. В комиссии Липс, Матти Рантанен..и другие. Исполнители так же есть супер и инструменты почти у всех итальянские. Самое двоякое впечатление от клавишного-баяна "Scandalli" - в правой кусковые, а в левой цельная планка. Мощность супер, но порой ощущение что играет аккордеон и баян. Понятно, что это цельная планка в левой, но есть ли смысл заказывать такой инструмент где тембрового баланса не когда не будет?
Сегодня пойду дальше слушать конкурс.


----------



## vev (27 Мар 2015)

Vadim Karnitsky (27.03.2015, 10:02) писал:


> Самое двоякое впечатление от клавишного-баяна "Scandalli" - в правой кусковые, а в левой цельная планка. Мощность супер, но порой ощущение что играет аккордеон и баян. Понятно, что это цельная планка в левой, но есть ли смысл заказывать такой инструмент где тембрового баланса не когда не будет?


Вадим, прям и не знаю что сказать. .. 
Являясь владельцем похожего гибрида, могу заверить, что дисбаланса между правой (куском) и левой (цельной планкой) рукой не замечаю. По крайней мере если переключатель в "аккордеонном" положении. Если хочется баянный глубокий бас, то он тоже в наличие, но его надо принудительно включать.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Мар 2015)

Есть и отечественные "куски" не хуже лучших итальянцев(баяны). Но о чём разговор? Уже лет 10 как определился мастеровой мир: аккордеон просто должен быть куском(хотя бы в правой) иначе это будет по звуку цельнопланочный баян.и даже настройка на французский розлив не заменит звука аккордеона. Правильно пишет Vev о передаче энергии( включая обертонность). Мастика,воск,дерево резонатора- всё даёт свой аккордеоновый звук. У итальянцев практически все резонаторы изначально не были приспособленны к цельной планке? были изготовленны из тонково и более твёрдого дерева.Но ломкого. Рассчитаны на большое количество воска при заливке,отсюда мягкость звука(кстати,куски после заливки весят гораздо больше цельной планки)- сравните по массе Юпитер и Бугари 90 гг. Звук у итальянца божественный а масса на 2,5 кг больше Юпитера.Речь о баяне. У аккордеона другая система резонаторов и голосов на аккордеоне на 200 штук меньше... 
Как то так...С итальянцами я в полном контакте- на левую они рады ставить цельную планку(если не всю,то самые нижние 6 голосов бас+октава).Бас плотнее.Хотя геликоновские куски хрюкают не хуже Арапова,но полётность звука и плотность в 6 раз меньше.


----------



## acco (27 Мар 2015)

*vev*, Это просто дело вкуса наверное и стереатипов. Так как мне слушать полифонию на таких гибридах странно. Хотя, сегодня поляк играл на Pigini вроде с цельной планкой в левой, так звук супер. Кстати директор Бугари сказал что они не будут ставить в свои инструменты цельные планки, так как хотят держать марку. Например сломается голос, так они в тот же день могут отправить его почтой, а с цельной планкой так не сделать. Хорошо если мастер хорошо наклепает голос и если вообще он умеет это, а если плохо наклепает то пострадает и репутация фирмы. Ну это логика Бугари, возможно они правы. Но мне все же после 10 лет игры на кусковом аккордеоне, баян с цельной планкой больше нравится.


----------



## qwark (28 Мар 2015)

Vadim Karnitsky (27.03.2015, 10:02) писал:


> тот факт, что все итальянцы ставят в проф. модели, в левую, цельную планку, дает понять, что даже итальянцы признают, что цельные голоса в чем-то лучше.


.Но при этом,цельную планку на правую,главную сторону не ставят.Значит цельная планка действительно,лучше только в плане мощности басов.
Jupiter (27.03.2015, 14:40) писал:


> Есть и отечественные "куски" не хуже лучших итальянцев(баяны)


Можно поподробнее?Неужели существуют Юпитеры с кусковой планкой?


----------



## zet10 (28 Мар 2015)

Цитата:


> Можно поподробнее?Неужели существуют Юпитеры с кусковой планкой?


На фабрике "Юпитер" в свое время собирались инструменты с итальянскими кусковыми голосами,очень кстати хорошие баяны получались,порой практически невозможно было отличить на слух какая планка внутри стояла цельная или кусковая.


----------



## qwark (28 Мар 2015)

*zet10*, ничего себе, не знал что про кусковые Юпитеры. Интересно, почему они не развивают этот направление?


----------



## zet10 (28 Мар 2015)

qwark (28.03.2015, 16:39) писал:


> *zet10*, ничего себе, не знал что про кусковые Юпитеры. Интересно, почему они не развивают этот направление?


Трудно сказать,знаю что данные баяны изготавливались еще при СССР и по моему последние экземпляры датированы 90- ми годами.


----------



## Jupiter (28 Мар 2015)

qwark (28.03.2015, 16:39) писал:


> *zet10*, ничего себе, не знал что про кусковые Юпитеры. Интересно, почему они не развивают этот направление?


Да ради Бога - закажите,и Баринов Вам поставит кусок на баян.


----------



## qwark (28 Мар 2015)

Jupiter (28.03.2015, 21:45) писал:


> Да ради Бога - закажите,и Баринов Вам поставит кусок на баян.


 Вы не о том - о единичном изготовлении. А вопрос был о массовом. 
Думаю, по звучанию он будет проигрывать итальянцам, у них больше наработок по куску на концертных инструментах. Тогда какой смысл его заказывать?


----------



## acco (29 Мар 2015)

qwark (29.03.2015, 01:49) писал:


> Тогда какой смысл его заказывать?


Сегодня "щупал" Pigini Sirius. Машина класс! Если заказывать кусковой инструмент, то только итальянца, так как смысла нету брать тот же Юпитер. Ведь механика в Юпитерах средняя по сравнению с Pigini или Bugari.


----------



## qwark (29 Мар 2015)

Vadim Karnitsky (29.03.2015, 02:37) писал:


> Сегодня "щупал" Pigini Sirius. Машина класс! Если заказывать кусковой инструмент, то только итальянца, так как смысла нету брать тот же Юпитер.


Согласен. Юпитер постепенно сдает кусковым итальнцам.Неудивительно.Конструкция Юпитера не меняется уже несколько десятилетий. А итальянцы постоянно работают над акустикой инструментов, материалами и тд


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

qwark (29.03.2015, 20:26) писал:


> Vadim Karnitsky (29.03.2015, 02:37) писал:
> 
> 
> > Сегодня "щупал" Pigini Sirius. Машина класс! Если заказывать кусковой инструмент, то только итальянца, так как смысла нету брать тот же Юпитер.
> ...


Вот можно поподробнее про работу над аккустикой и материалами! Если САМ ПАТАРИНИ говорит, что фабрика сегодня НЕ В СОСТОЯНИИ воспроизвести то, что делали в 60-е!! О чем речь может идти?


----------



## qwark (29 Мар 2015)

vev (29.03.2015, 20:28) писал:


> Вот можно поподробнее про работу над аккустикой и материалами! Если САМ ПАТАРИНИ говорит, что фабрика сегодня НЕ В СОСТОЯНИИ воспроизвести то, что делали в 60-е!! О чем речь может идти?


не знаю про 60е
Вы видели-пробывали современные итальянские инструменты? По моим наблюдениям,итальянцы растут - модели обновляются,механика совершенствуется.
Кажется сейчас наступает момент, когда итальянцы на куске окончательно обыграют Юпитеры.Это мое личное мнение.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

qwark (29.03.2015, 21:28) писал:


> vev (29.03.2015, 20:28) писал:
> 
> 
> > Вот можно поподробнее про работу над аккустикой и материалами! Если САМ ПАТАРИНИ говорит, что фабрика сегодня НЕ В СОСТОЯНИИ воспроизвести то, что делали в 60-е!! О чем речь может идти?
> ...


я не только видел, но два итальянца мной используются каждый день. Согласитесь, что Scandalli and Victoria не самые плохие итальянские инструменты. Так вот к качеству как раз претензии в последнее время и возникают


----------



## qwark (29 Мар 2015)

vev (29.03.2015, 21:31) писал:


> Так вот к качеству как раз претензии в последнее время и возникают


У кого, не совсем понял?Лично у вас?Я например ни разу не видел недовольных качеством итальянских инструментов(это не реклама)


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

qwark (29.03.2015, 22:06) писал:


> vev (29.03.2015, 21:31) писал:
> 
> 
> > Так вот к качеству как раз претензии в последнее время и возникают
> ...


Просто Вам повезло. Никак не доеду до мастера, но с самого первого дня у аккордеона Scandalli, стоившего большие тыщи хрипит фа-диез малой октавы. На Victoria искал не один день откуда шел резонанс. Выяснилось, что болтается регистровая машинка. И это только навскидку пару примеров. Речь не идет о б/у-шных инструментах. Оба брались новыми с фабрики.


----------



## qwark (29 Мар 2015)

У вас инструменты среднего или высшего сегмента? Если высшего, то конечно это недопустимо.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

qwark (29.03.2015, 22:45) писал:


> У вас инструменты среднего или высшего сегмента? Если высшего, то конечно это недопустимо. А так, все равно они лучше любых других - отечественных, или там, китайских


Право, даже не знаю. .. Super VI Extreme and Victoria Poeta это какой класс?...


----------



## ze_go (30 Мар 2015)

qwark (29.03.2015, 22:06) писал:


> Я например ни разу не видел недовольных качеством итальянских инструментов


держал в руках одни из последних баянов "SCANDALLI" - да, механики приличные, но какие-то "игрушечные" что-ли..., через время проблемы начнутся, однозначно (делал, кстати недавно правую механику 7-летнего "SCANDALLI" (тот, что был когда-то у И.Серотюк - сейчас он у другого владельца) - начали люфтить рычаги доп.рядов - сцепки вылетали из втулок, пришлось ставить микрошплинты), по звуку - ГОВНО полнейшее (простите мне мою латынь) - опять-таки брал в руки новый баян Иры - репетировали трио - у других участников "Юпитер" из старых (середина 80-х) и "Аппассионата" (того-же примерно возраста +-) - в туттийных моментах "SCANDALLI" нет вовсе. инструмент для архикамерного исполнения... тембры приятные, но глубины в ломаной и яркости в прямой - 0. и это не единичный случай - в училище у студентки тоже "SCANDALLI" из "свеженьких" - та же картина с точки зрения звука...

qwark (29.03.2015, 22:45) писал:


> А так, все равно они лучше любых других - отечественных, или там, китайских


по-поводу китайских - согласен, но вот отечественных - категорически не согласен, "Юпитер" с механиками Васильевых, с аккордом кого-то из именитых - тут никакой итальянец рядом не станет (мы ведь говорим о инструментах "Топового" уровня. Серийка и экземпляры массового производства мы не обсуждаем.)
И, разумеется, речь моя только о баянах.


----------



## acco (30 Мар 2015)

Сейчас итальянцы делают супер инструменты! Конечно, многие фабрики делают полное Г, да еще и с Китаем на половину, но брендовые фабрики, ТОП класс инструменты делают отличные. По звуку не все хороши, но механики сейчас у Bugari и Pigini просто класс! Scandalli как делали, так и делают плохие механики, разве что, для единиц возможно могут вылизать инструмент. Повторюсь - я имею ввиду ТОП класс проф. инструментов. 
Берем любой Pigini проф. класса, средней цены - механика супер! Берем Scnadalli - полное г., что по звуку, что и по механике. 
Вот тут и можно вспомнить как раньше делали. Просто раньше все работали на качество, а сейчас на количество. 
В наше время так же можно купить супер инструмент, только он будет стоить не мало. Вот клавишный Bugari стоит 15000 Евро, а кнопочный 17. Просто класс машина, НО, цена.. 
Как по мне, есть 2 модели проф. инструментов которые держат качество и которые сделаны на самом деле супер - Bugari Prime или Selecta и Pigini Nova или Sirius. Все остальные фабрики возможно и могут сделать что-то хорошее, но это как повезет.

Кстати, у Клаудюша Барана (проф. из Варшавы) кнопочный Zero Sette, которому больше 20 лет. Звук на самом деле очень супер + за все использование он НЕ РАЗУ не настраивал свой инструмент. Такое вообще может быть?

P.S. Прочел еще раз свой комментарий. Я прям рекламирую итальянцев.  Но на самом деле из кнопочных мне больше нравится Юпитер, только жалко что они еще остались жить в прошлом. Если бы не Васильевы, то наверное вообще бы не кто не покупал их инструменты. Разве что купить аккорд и вставить в итальянца. И это очень печально! 
У меня Юпитер, но так как механику они делают среднего класса, планирую летом везти в Киев к Жене Новикову, чтобы сделал то, что не сделали на заводе. По аккорду конечно сейчас мне больше нравится ХОРОШАЯ цельная планка. Пока мне нравится мой Арапов


----------



## qwark (30 Мар 2015)

Вижу, у нас знакомство с итальянским баянами ограничивается марками SCANDALLI, Bugari и Pigini.


----------



## acco (30 Мар 2015)

qwark (31.03.2015, 00:06) писал:


> Вижу, у нас знакомство с итальянским баянами ограничивается марками SCANDALLI, Bugari и Pigini.


За себя могу сказать только то, что, я могу посоветовать только тот инструмент, что сам "щупал". 
Вы бы приехали в Литву, кроме Pigini тут вообще не чего нет (может и хорошо!). Чуток Vignoni и пару Bugari и 3-4 Юпитера во всей Литве


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2015)

Цитата:


> quark писал:писал:Вижу, у нас знакомство с итальянским баянами ограничивается марками SCANDALLI, Bugari и Pigini.
> На самом деле,конечно же это марки среднего уровня. Настоящую Италию в России не продают.
> Под настоящей Италией подразумевается Сонола,Даллапе,Гуэррини,Сива-Фигли,Скала,Паоло Сопрани,Сетимио Сопрани и другие -все они  гораздо лучше чем Пиджини и Скандалли.


Хотелось бы услышать, откуда такая информация и такая уверенность? ОБС (одна бабка сказала)? Да и часть производителей вообще больше не существует

 В России продаю вообще ВСЕ, ЧТО МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ПРОДАНО и Ваше заявление несколько надумано. Да, в России нет дилерских центров большинства производителей ("середнячки" Scandalli, Bugari, Pigini тоже сюда входят), но возят сюда абсолютно всё! Выберите модель, наскребите денег и баян любой марки, имеющейся на рынке, ваш


----------



## MAN (31 Мар 2015)

vev (31.03.2015, 07:43) писал:


> Выберите модель, наскребите денег и баян любой марки, имеющейся на рынке, ваш.


 У меня небольшое замечание, Евгений. Мне кажется, что в этой фразе глагол "наскребите" лучше заменить на какой-то более широкий по смыслу, ибо ведь на многие баяны денег нужно не наскребать, а скорее нагребать.


----------



## oleg45120 (31 Мар 2015)

qwark писал:


> Вижу, у нас знакомство с итальянским баянами ограничивается марками SCANDALLI, Bugari и Pigini.
> На самом деле,конечно же это марки среднего уровня. Настоящую Италию в России не продают.
> Под настоящей Италией подразумевается Сонола,Даллапе,Гуэррини,Сива-Фигли,Скала,Паоло Сопрани,Сетимио Сопрани и другие -все они  гораздо лучше чем Пиджини и Скандалли.


Очень спорное утверждение!


----------



## ze_go (31 Мар 2015)

oleg45120 (31.03.2015, 11:34) писал:


> Очень спорное утверждение!


полностью согласен, тем более, что некоторых из вышеперечисленных брендов уже не существует...


----------



## qwark (31 Мар 2015)

ze_go (31.03.2015, 13:17) писал:


> полностью согласен, тем более, что некоторых из вышеперечисленных брендов уже не существует..


 тем не менее, инструменты этих брендов гораздо лучше по качеству и звуку чем новые Пиджини и Скандалли.


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2015)

*qwark*,

Еще раз повторю свое замечание-вопрос: "откуда Вы все это взяли"? На основании каких таких данных Вы так просто заявляете о качестве инструментов, которые не держали в руках? Вы сравнивали то и другое?


----------



## acco (31 Мар 2015)

qwark (31.03.2015, 16:04) писал:


> тем не менее, инструменты этих брендов гораздо лучше по качеству и звуку чем новые Пиджини и Скандалли.


Вы просто не играли на дорогих моделях этих фабрик. 
Был в Клайпеде директор Бугари и привозил последние модели. Инструменты просто шикарные, уверен на 100% что раньше просто не могли сделать такого уровня инструменты. Возможно по звучанию и были хорошие кусковые аккорды, но все же, то что он привез было просто высшего уровня.


----------



## zet10 (31 Мар 2015)

Сдается мне,что Павлов где то рядом!


----------



## qwark (31 Мар 2015)

Vadim Karnitsky (31.03.2015, 22:11) писал:


> Инструменты просто шикарные, уверен на 100% что раньше просто не могли сделать такого уровня инструменты.


Все же рекомендую при возможности послушать-поиграть на инструментах, которые я назвал "качественной италией".Для объективности.


----------



## acco (1 Апр 2015)

zet10 (31.03.2015, 23:01) писал:


> Сдается мне,что Павлов где то рядом!


Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу


----------



## Alexgal (1 Апр 2015)

qwark (31.03.2015, 00:06) писал:


> На самом деле,конечно же это марки среднего уровня. Настоящую Италию в России не продают.


А что мешает? Санкции?
А если серьезно, я не для подковырки вопрос задаю. Лично я не играл на итальянцах (Роланд не в счет), поэтому своего мнения пока не имею. Однако не ясно, кто не пускает "настоящую Италию" в Россию.


----------



## vev (1 Апр 2015)

Alexgal писал:


> qwark (31.03.2015, 00:06) писал:На самом деле,конечно же это марки среднего уровня. Настоящую Италию в России не продают.А что мешает? Санкции?
> А если серьезно, я не для подковырки вопрос задаю. Лично я не играл на итальянцах (Роланд не в счет), поэтому своего мнения пока не имею. Однако не ясно, кто не пускает "настоящую Италию" в Россию.


Наверное, препятствием может являтся либо полное отсутствие данного производителя в настоящее время всвязи с закрытием компании, либо настолько мелкосерийное производство, что и самим не хватает  Правда термин "настоящая Италия" - просто термин и не имеет под собой вообще ничего.


----------



## qwark (1 Апр 2015)

*zet10*, zet10 (31.03.2015, 23:01) писал:


> Сдается мне,что Павлов где то рядом!


 Кстати, меня уже принимали за Павлова! Хорошо что он не заходит сюда,его темы будоражили общественность
Темы "Почему звезды играют на уровне студентов" и про "народно-баянную смурь" - просто шедевры юмора!


----------



## MAN (1 Апр 2015)

qwark (01.04.2015, 09:42) писал:


> Кстати, меня уже принимали за Павлова!


 Это означает всего лишь, что Вы, стало быть, и раньше грешили оглашением сентенций, граничащих с безумием.
P.S. Поверьте, тот, кто внушил Вам, будто чувство юмора и глупость одно и то же (возможно это были создатели и участники телешоу типа "Субботний вечер" или всё тот же Павлов), ввёл Вас в заблуждение.


----------



## Jupiter (5 Апр 2015)

*zet10*,Да "Павлов рядом".Это о Кварке? Не знать, что Паоло Сопрани- дочерняя,второсортная фабрика,вернее ,бренд  "Скандалли" - это не серьёзно... Вадим Карницкий прав: "Пиджини",Бугари - на сегодня итальянские монстры(так как всех остальных ликвидировали они же), Скандалли (в лице Мирка Патарини) им в этом помог... 
Пиджини в 1994 году "разорвал" Юпитер на две фирмы,причём Бариновский просто выгнал с помещения,купив землю..(вот почему то Гусарова там оставил до сих пор...наверное в доле Женя...Бог ему судья)
По звуку: прав ZE_GO: полное фуфло и скандалли и пиджини(если нет цельной планки) и бугари: каждый год,на протяжении последних 8 лет, я тестирую баяны этих фабрик на выставке во  Франкфурте,на конкурсах в Италии и Польше.Вообщем, туфта... Вадим Карницкий не прав  по механике: не та она у всех сейчас. Не проигрывает Юпитер им ,особенно по левой. 
У меня Арапов,новый ,с Васильевской механикой - но Кашинцев/Малышев  тоже крут(именно эту механику хвалил Виньони в 2009 году,когда я дал ему посмотреть инструментик...С горя сказал: мы,итальянцы,думали что хоть по механике русские нас не догонят, а оказалось что и здесь мы уже проигрывать начали...Потом он видел и Васильевскую, развёл руками...)

Чисто с профессиональной точки зрения: посадите трёх баянистов(как  ZE_GO рассказывал о Ире Серотюк) с Юпитером,Бугари, и Пиджини. Пусть итальянцы будут супер-топ модификаций, а Юпитер -стандарт. Начинайте слушать с 5 метров. Потом с 10 метров (Юпитер и Пиджини будут уже "затирать" Бугари,) а потом с 20-30 метров.То есть,в конец зала отойдите... Вы услышите только один Юпитер. Разумеется, с аккордами Васильева,Арапова,Гусева,Чернова все эти расстояния уменьшаться.
Полётность звука,даже у старых тульским Миров и Ясных Полян на два порядка выше кусковых итальянцев. 
У Пиджини- звук прямой,резкий. У Бугари- чересчур много академики: то есть,приглушён звук сильно двойным слоем целлулоида, и толстым корпусом. Проверьте...


----------



## qwark (6 Апр 2015)

Jupiter (06.04.2015, 00:31) писал:


> Не знать, что Паоло Сопрани- дочерняя,второсортная фабрика,вернее ,бренд  "Скандалли" - это не серьёзно


 Действительно, я случайно вписал Паоло Сопрани в хорошие инструменты. 
Вы  делаете выводы об итальских баянах по Пиджини,Паоло Сопрани и Бугари,но вы слушали например кусковые  инструменты Сива&amp;Фигли,Гуэррини,Сонола,Даллапе? Видели как выглядят резонаторы на Гуэррини?


----------



## acco (6 Апр 2015)

qwark (06.04.2015, 08:18) писал:


> Видели как выглядят резонаторы на Гуэррини?


При чем тут Гуэррини и т.п.? Они ведь не делают проф. моделей с выборкой. 
Если делают, то дайте ссылку хотя бы на фото.


----------



## qwark (6 Апр 2015)

Vadim Karnitsky (06.04.2015, 13:59) писал:


> При чем тут Гуэррини и т.п.?Они ведь не делают проф. моделей с выборкой.


 Так тема о том, могут ли кусковые планки звучать лучше цельной, а не о механике
Делали,правда делали баритон бас,т.е. без переключателя.Дополнительные 3 ряда выборки ближе к меху.Но это отдельная тема.Как попадется фото, скину.


----------



## Jupiter (6 Апр 2015)

Уважаемый  Gwark ! В том то и дело, что тема "кусковые и цельнопланочные  планки" - может ли кусок быть лучше... Цельная планка,в основном,только на академических инструментах(то есть, инструменты для серьёзного обучения и последующих выступлений с академпрограммой). "Куски" на инструментах фабрик,перечисленных Вами - это хорошие голоса,много баянистов/аккордеонистов для эстрады пользуется инструментами такого класса. Но "академика" ,извините, на них не звучит...механика их не подходит к исполнению "Шахеризады" в транскрипции Ю.Шишикина ,сонат Кусякова, Золотарёва, произведений Репникова,Семёнова ,Зубицкого...Мы здесь ,как то, говорили о итальянских фабриках ,которые делают академ.инструменты но с куском- так вот я как раз за цельнопланочный аккорд.Но это дело привычки и аргументов.
Так что,Ваши замечания не в ту тему. Ранее я написал пост по этому поводу: аккордеон/кнопочный баян для исполнения стиля мюзет и эстрадных произведений обязан быть "аля италия" или "аля франция", обязательно кусковым(кусок не расстраивается по 20 лет и не требует этот стиль доскональной настройки.Скорее наоборот.Весь шарм во "французском регистре"). А о звуке вышеперечисленных Вами инструментов - согласен во многом,но считаю "старый" Скандалли Супер VI  венцом творения в этом смысле.(особенно года выпуска 87-92,с голосами Сабатинни)


----------



## dzonni006 (7 Апр 2015)

qwark писал:


> Или по крайней мере, не хуже. Довелось попробывать несколько итальянских инструментов, в том числе не новых.Был крайне удивлен качеством звука и ответом,хотя на них стоит кусковая планка. Они звучат лучше инструментов с цельной планкой! Но в России так делать кусковую планку еще не умеют, поэтому считается что цельная лучше.Кто что думает? Плюс кусковой планки в ее меньшем весе.В чем же тогда преимущество цельной?Ее делают, потму что не умеют грамотно делать кусковую?
> Да бывает.Играл на юпитере кусковом в училище ,был вполне не плохой аккорд.А потом в академии попался юпак цельнопланочный. какой то стандартный наверное ,так вот он звучал хуже и динамический диапазон уступал.тому кусковому.А Итальянские кусковые инструменты вообще сказка.Там идеология звука совсем другая ,в некоторых моментах звучат интереснее даже новых юпитеров.Может не ярче но интереснее!.все дело в качестве самих голосов ,резонаторах и корпусе.. ..


----------



## MAN (7 Апр 2015)

qwark (26.03.2015, 10:07) писал:


> Кто что думает? Плюс кусковой планки в ее меньшем весе. В чем же тогда преимущество цельной? Ее делают потому, что не умеют грамотно делать кусковую?


 Я думаю, что самое главное достоинство кусковых планок в том, что их производство гораздо легче поддаётся механизации и автоматизации. Именно поэтому у нас кусковые планки стали использовать при изготовлении серийных инструментов. Надо полагать, что кусковой аккорд, при условии, что он тщательно делается и доводится вручную хорошим мастером, будет звучать очень здорово и, возможно, что ничуть не хуже цельнопланочного (хотя и по-другому наверное всё-таки), чему и служат доказательством высококлассные итальянские инструменты, но наши-то мастера-голосовики спокон веку специализировались на изготовлении цельных планок и, согласитесь, кой-чего достигли в этом своём мастерстве. Спрашивается: с чего вдруг они должны отказываться от сложившейся традиции и вместо богатейшего опыта своих предшественников, сделавших звучание русских гармоник и русского баяна таким прекрасным и известным всему миру, переключаться на чужеземные технологии? За каким лешим засевать кукурузой поля, где до того успешно росли и прекрасно вызревали иные культуры?


----------

